# Muzzleloader and Turkey Hunting



## Etter2 (Feb 10, 2012)

I've often thought about this.  Doesn't it seems extremely dangerous to allow muzzleloaders for turkey hunting.  Modern "muzzleloaders" are basically centerfire rifles.  

Many people use decoys, even stuffed decoys, to hunt large fields, and often sit just behind them in the woods.  Seems like a pretty good way to get popped accidentally from way off.


----------



## fredw (Feb 10, 2012)

BP1992 said:


> Turkey hunting with a muzzleloader is legal?


It's legal in Georgia.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2012)

I've killed one with the 50 cal. Never again. I've changed my ways. Took the thrill of the hunt out of it really. Its no more dangerous than deer hunting off the ground with a centerfire weapon though. Some folks are dangerous with a pellet gun


----------



## nhancedsvt (Feb 10, 2012)

GA DAWG said:


> I've killed one with the 50 cal. Never again. I've changed my ways. Took the thrill of the hunt out of it really. Its no more dangerous than deer hunting off the ground with a centerfire weapon though. Some folks are dangerous with a pellet gun



Except nobody is wearing orange when they turkey hunt


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


> Except nobody is wearing orange when they turkey hunt


Well, that's true.


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 10, 2012)

And as I mentioned, they're often sitting behind decoys.

I guess I don't get it.  

For the last three years, I could have had my limit on opening day if carrying a muzzleloader.


----------



## r_hammett86 (Feb 10, 2012)

i was under the impression that you couldn't use a bullet with the muzzle loader that it had to be "shot pellets". does seem might dangerious with all the decoys sitting in field edges....


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 10, 2012)

A flintlock longrifle is the most original weapon ever used for turkeys, in the traditional sense. And there is nothin` wrong with usin` one, in my opinion.


----------



## BgDadyBeardBustr (Feb 10, 2012)

I had the same way of thinking one year. I hunted with my muzzle loader and used a patch and ball. Sighted it in and only took head shots with the scope. It ain't as easy as it seems but I did manage to kill one. Not much of a picture to take after that. Missed several at 20 to 40 yards. I used to walk by one cedar tree that I used as a back stop and rub the hole for years afterwards for good luck. If you set limits and stick by them, it is a lot of fun. If you shooting for the wing bone at 100 yards, I would not seem to think it would be too much fun. Good Luck, Tim


----------



## Etter2 (Feb 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> A flintlock longrifle is the most original weapon ever used for turkeys, in the traditional sense. And there is nothin` wrong with usin` one, in my opinion.



I'm pretty sure less than five percent of those hunting with "muzzleloaders" are hunting with flintlocks.  Im from pa where the muzzleloader season is actually a primitive weapons season.  I doubt nearly anybody in ga hunts with one.  dont know why there is even a season for them if you allow in lines.


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 11, 2012)

The idea that someone may be toting a ML scares the bejesus out of me when I'm on public land and using a decoy.  I really wish that only shotguns were legal.  At least then, someone couldn't snipe your decoy or a gobbler coming to it from 100 yards and kill you in the process.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 11, 2012)

Etter2 said:


> I'm pretty sure less than five percent of those hunting with "muzzleloaders" are hunting with flintlocks.  Im from pa where the muzzleloader season is actually a primitive weapons season.  I doubt nearly anybody in ga hunts with one.  dont know why there is even a season for them if you allow in lines.





I`m from Georgia, and there are a few of us who occasionally hunt with real muzzleloaders.


----------



## sevenmagg (Feb 11, 2012)

well i love my modern TC .50 cal but i deffinately dont think it should have a place in the turkey woods. like you said i can see it now going through the decoy and the hunter


----------



## blong (Feb 11, 2012)

Are rifles still legal for spring turkey in Fla.?


----------



## Mark K (Feb 12, 2012)

They were not last year on the WMA's that I hunted.


----------



## Mudfeather (Feb 12, 2012)

A modern muzzleloader isnt alot different than a 30-30.  Our DNR has some real dumbbutt issues/laws but we really shouldnt be surprised since our DNR is turning more and more away from hunting and more to bird watching.  

Another good one is you can use a rifle during bow season to kill deer with a nusiance permit...Most dont know that either..


----------



## LONGTOM (Feb 12, 2012)

I have never called up a decoy with a hunter behind it.


----------



## WOODSWIZE (Feb 12, 2012)

My first Georgia turkey back in the 80's was with a black powder rifle. What a thrill it was to me back then to bag that Tom! It was at around 40 yards or so with iron sights. Since then I have had the excitment with several shotguns -and now trying with a longbow!
-


----------



## buckpasser (Feb 12, 2012)

I shot one a few years ago (in easy shotgun range).  I wouldn't mind it being illegal because of those who might shoot long range or in a dangerous direction, but I'm still glad I had the opportunity to do it once.  Mine was shot directly in the skull and coincidentally sported 1 1/2 spurs.  

I do think that turkeys and turkey hunting should be treated a little differently than other sports, such as deer hunting, and done in a sporting manner.  It is the best time spent afield afterall!


----------



## harryrichdawg (Feb 16, 2012)

LONGTOM said:


> I have never called up a decoy with a hunter behind it.



I'm not overly worried about the ethical hunters using ML's on public land.  It's the guys that try to slip up on a gobbling bird and get a shot before the other hunter that worry me.  At least with a shotgun, the other hunter has a chance of seeing him and getting out of the line of fire before he gets shot.  The slip hunter with a ML can shoot the other hunter from several hundred yards away and never even know it.


----------

